# Mail Order Bride



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2006)

Do I need to say anything?

If you laugh out loud...or liquid shoots out of your nose...then my job is done 











*title was not meant to offend or be taken literally*


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :shock:



You DO have some (extremely!) creative fun with that new fisheye lens of yours. My! You really do!!!

Thank you SO much for sharing all that fun with us.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Dec 29, 2006)

Haha.
Excellent.
Where can I order one of these brides?


----------



## Chase (Dec 29, 2006)

That is awesome! LOVE it!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ha that's a great image.


----------



## markc (Dec 29, 2006)

Dude, you are sick, twisted, and a menace to society!
Thank goodness you're here.


----------



## russrom (Dec 29, 2006)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Crap! 
Nice


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2006)

markc said:


> Dude, you are sick, twisted, and a menace to society!
> Thank goodness you're here.



He said it better than I could have!  

I love it!


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 29, 2006)

*giggles*


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks to all 

I still haven't used this lens for a *serious* shot.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 29, 2006)

wow thats one great shot... i did a similar one of my dad with Lostprophets fisheye at the tpf meetup


----------



## dangerwoman (Dec 29, 2006)

AAH!

seriously tho,
one of the best ive seen on here


----------



## Mohain (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG! I wasn't expecting that. Bwuahahaha, that is excellent  I see you got yr new lens  LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks again!!!

Yep...that's the one Mo.    I love it!


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 29, 2006)

That's one of the funniest images I've seen in a long time and could easily see it being used as a "Playboy" article title shot called "Mail order brides"..Tooo funny :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 30, 2006)

haaaaaaaaaaaa! haaaaaaaaaaaaa! haaaaaaaaaaaaa! loflmao!


----------



## fmw (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the chuckle and, of course, for the great image.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonderfully frightening.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 31, 2006)

hehehe, thats great


----------



## woodsac (Dec 31, 2006)

More thank!

Glad everyone got a chuckle out of this....I did


----------



## SleepingWolf (Dec 31, 2006)

lol
good shot..the expression is priceless..it says it all


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 31, 2006)

Speechless!

And terrified!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 31, 2006)

Hahahaha classic!


----------



## fotophia (Dec 31, 2006)

Hahaha just fabulous! I really wasn't expecting to see something like that! Absolutly fabulous quality!


----------



## Arch (Dec 31, 2006)

lol this is a classic woody.... it seems you have a face for comedy as well as horror!..... great job with the lens and the lighting too :thumbup:


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy CRAP , that is FUNNY! LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Jan 1, 2007)

I did get a laugh out of it.  How funny in a weird way.  When it was first downloading and i could only see the eyes- all I could think of was ET phone home?  You have a wonderful imagination and show true artistry in your photos. Great job.......


----------



## woodsac (Jan 1, 2007)

Another round of thanks for the comments.



Archangel said:


> lol this is a classic woody.... it seems you have a face for comedy as well as horror!..... great job with the lens and the lighting too :thumbup:


Come on...who wouldn't laugh at that face 
There wasn't much I could do with the lighting. The lens was only about 2 inches away from my face. So I just placed a large octobox right over the camera as close as I could, and put a reflector on the ground. Not sure if the reflector helped or not?


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll make a comment as soon as I stop laughing! Nice job!!


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 2, 2007)

hahahaha 

yes, i laughed out loud.  that's freakin priceles...


I thought the cigar was a particularly nice touch.  what was it?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 2, 2007)

thebeginning said:


> hahahaha
> 
> yes, i laughed out loud.  that's freakin priceles...
> 
> ...


A friend of ours had just had a baby. That was one of those el-cheapo 'it's a  boy/girl' cigars. So instead of cutting it, I just ripped the end off and made it all rough looking. Went straight to the trash afterwards


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 2, 2007)

woodsac said:


> A friend of ours had just had a baby. That was one of those el-cheapo 'it's a  boy/girl' cigars. So instead of cutting it, I just ripped the end off and made it all rough looking. Went straight to the trash afterwards



ahhhh haha i didnt even know they made those! 


which fisheye did you use for this?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Puscas (Jan 3, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


great one woodsac!!




pascal


----------



## woodsac (Jan 3, 2007)

Even more thanks!

Great...now the whole site is laughing at me 

Daniel, I used the Tokina 10-17mm.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 3, 2007)

wow, shows that i've been behind the times....i didnt even know they had come out with that!

thanks


----------



## Niki (Jan 5, 2007)

Haha!  This is great!


----------



## notelliot (Jan 5, 2007)

haa. good stuff. only think i'd suggest is to either have more or less of the girl's face in the shot.


----------



## markc (Jan 5, 2007)

I could see that. It works for me as is. I read it as there being intent to dismiss her, because she is held down and out of the way, but her eyes tell a different story. I think the fisheye effect on woodsac's face is really funny, but it's her look that cinches it as a great image for me. She seems fascinated with the cigar at the moment, which may be why she's tolerating him for now, but I wouldn't be surprised if she suddenly stabbed him in the foot if she gets bored with this. Her eyes make her look as crazy as he is.

Okay, maybe I'm reading way too much into it, but that's what I get from looking at it. I love images that allow me to do that. The bigger and more detailed the story can be, the better.


----------

